# Tempmas 2016: Join the competition to win a Nintendo Switch!



## Luckkill4u (Dec 20, 2016)

AWESOME! but crap a video? Looks like imma work on some skillz.... yae


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 20, 2016)

Too much effort for me, excited to see what everyone else is going to come up with this year.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 20, 2016)

Time for the 12 Threads of Tempmas. If only I could actually sing. I guess that would be long too


----------



## Deboog (Dec 20, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Time for the 12 Threads of Tempmas. If only I could actually sing. I guess that would be long too


I did something similar 2 years ago.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 20, 2016)

clickbait title, i wanted a switch, not to learn how to make videos
jk, seems like a great contest for people who aren't me.
Good luck to all who enter and Merry Tempmas to everyone!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 20, 2016)

Umm so what exactly should the video be about? Do we have to be in the video? can it be a game play clip? Is the only qualifying rule it must put a smile on someone face? Or is there a theme, where is the challenge? I need regulations and answers SIR!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 20, 2016)

ooooo, sounds interesting.
*pulls out notebook*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2016)

so the prize is a pre-order you MIGHT win


----------



## Pokem (Dec 20, 2016)

too much effort to make a video for a chance to win. might as well buy it myself LOL
but im excited to see what other members have in mind

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jackus said:


> clickbait title, i wanted a switch, not to learn how to make videos
> jk, seems like a great contest for people who aren't me.
> Good luck to all who enter and Merry Tempmas to everyone!


what series is that profile from? kinda look like asuna


----------



## Gizametalman (Dec 20, 2016)

And the video has  to be about something? What are the rules about that? What if I just record my dogs for one wholet minute?


----------



## Seriel (Dec 20, 2016)

Pokem said:


> what series is that profile from? kinda look like asuna


It's art from the Sword Art Online Light Novel


----------



## nxwing (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank God school is out tomorrow! I'l use up the time I have to think of what I'll do for the video! 

I'm hyped!


----------



## Thunder Kai (Dec 20, 2016)

Too lazy, I'll pass


----------



## Akira (Dec 20, 2016)

I'll try to come up with something. Not unless someone posted a winning entry already hahaha. Anyways if i manage to finish it on time, I'll post it here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2016)

Gizametalman said:


> And the video has  to be about something? What are the rules about that? What if I just record my dogs for one wholet minute?


it has to be about *Tempmas!*


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2016)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Dec 20, 2016)

What's Tempmas?


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm so what exactly should the video be about? Do we have to be in the video? can it be a game play clip? Is the only qualifying rule it must put a smile on someone face? Or is there a theme, where is the challenge? I need regulations and answers SIR!


The video should be about the Temp, the holidays, and gaming. The rest is up to you. 
You don't have to be in the video, we understand there are privacy concerns. 
It can be a gameplay clip if the game / characters / level has been edited to reference Tempmass. Or use gameplay videos to make a Tempmass-themed YouTube poop. 
Putting a smile on the faces of this bunch is challenging enough as it is. No need to limit you further. 

EDIT: Don't hold me by that, though, Costello will append the official rules. 




Gizametalman said:


> And the video has  to be about something? What are the rules about that? What if I just record my dogs for one whole minute?


Only if they have little GBAtemp hats on


----------



## grubbymitts (Dec 20, 2016)

Is it Tempmas already?

Well, here's something I have been working on for a week or so for no other reason than I wanted to.  So for GBATempmas I present:  The Futile Pursuit of Wealth.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x55s0s7


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 20, 2016)

I'll start working on one tomorrow, I have a pretty good idea on what I want to do.


----------



## Devin (Dec 20, 2016)

​

(I recommend full screen.)


Spoiler: Lyrics



On the first day of Tempmas.
Costello sent to me.
One Nintendo Switch underneath  the tree.

On the second day of Tempmas.
Costello sent to me.
Two banned 3DS'.
And a Nintendo Switch underneath the tree.

On the third day of Tempmas.
Costello sent to me.
Three DCMA notices.
Two banned 3DS'.
And a Nintendo Switch underneath the tree.

On the fourth day of Tempmas.
Costello sent to me.
Four Filetrip files.
Three DCMA notices.
Two banned 3DS'.
And a Nintendo Switch underneath the tree.

On the fifth day of Tempmas.
Costello sent to me.
Five Pokemon rom hacks.
Four Filetrip files.
Three DCMA notices.
Two banned 3DS'.
And a Nintendo Switch underneath the tree.



I would've done all twelve days but I'm already over the limit by 15 seconds. (Even if it doesn't qualify, it still goes to show that anyone can take an hour to make something to enter with.) Trimmed down to one minute exactly. Cheers!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 20, 2016)

When you say no violence, does that also mean no funny cartoony violence as well?


----------



## Cyan (Dec 20, 2016)

Jackson Ferrell said:


> What's Tempmas?


if you ask about the signification : GBA*temp* Christ*mas*.
So the theme is about Christmas related to this forum (video games, console, hacking, etc.) (at best, it would be a switch themed video to win a switch, but it's not a requirement, just christmas spirit with video games)
if you ask in general, it's the events we are doing on gbatemp during Xmas period, usually with gifts and prizes to win.


----------



## ketal (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh, vid making. 
I think I have an idea.


----------



## PRAGMA (Dec 20, 2016)

grubbymitts said:


> Is it Tempmas already?
> 
> Well, here's something I have been working on for a week or so for no other reason than I wanted to.  So for GBATempmas I present:  The Futile Pursuit of Wealth.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x55s0s7


Jesus is that running 3DeSmuME lmao?


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 20, 2016)

Time to film my self saying the gbatemp prayer cuz I have no actual video editing skilz.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Dec 20, 2016)

If i get enough motivation i could work on a short flipnote animation featuring a few users...

of course if i can get enough motivation...


----------



## pikatsu (Dec 20, 2016)

Aside from celebrations and gifts I think that the real Christmas is to care for others. So this is my participation
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x55sdkm


----------



## Kingy (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello everybody! I am working on a mini NSMB. 2 romhack for this (Possibly called The Profiles That Stole Tempmas), because why not? I know it says video, but i'll make a video of it, and even possibly release it. What is it? It is a texture hack and possibly level hack that will change the textures to the GBATemp dark theme. As you can see, these are not completed, and are in Alpha. I would record a video, but sadly all my 3DSes are out of charge. I will record one if someone offers to create a video or I find my charger, but for now, this will do.


Spoiler:  Pics of what I am working on.









These are low quality because of the editor, but will show better in-game.


Oh, and Bortz gets his own block


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 20, 2016)

*CREATE A VIDEO TO WIN A SWITCH!*
Woah cool!

*CONTEST ENDS IN FOUR DAYS*
Woah fuck


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 20, 2016)

Is there a second or third place prize or just one winning prize? 

A 1 minute christmas themed video about gba temp....

Not really a talented video producer.


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 20, 2016)

Devin said:


> ​
> 
> (I recommend full screen.)
> 
> ...



This is amazing I love it


----------



## Kingy (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks @smileyhead for creating a video! Weirdly, the BORTZ music blocks and the Wii U & PC icons didn't want to show, I'll try to find a fix but for now, this will do.


TheKingy34 said:


> Hello everybody! I am working on a mini NSMB. 2 romhack for this (Possibly called The Profiles That Stole Tempmas), because why not? I know it says video, but i'll make a video of it, and even possibly release it. What is it? It is a texture hack and possibly level hack that will change the textures to the GBATemp dark theme. As you can see, these are not completed, and are in Alpha. I would record a video, but sadly all my 3DSes are out of charge. I will record one if someone offers to create a video or I find my charger, but for now, this will do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Pics of what I am working on.
> ...


Check this post if you want to know how it would look like if it worked.
Goodluck everyone!


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 20, 2016)

Good luck to all the people will skills and personality.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2016)

Hmm well I might make a little thing in AE for this. Sounds cool and I like making videos.


----------



## bowser (Dec 20, 2016)

Is this your entry?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 20, 2016)

All right. Going to try my hand at this. Will post back when I'm done


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2016)

Will make a video for sure, I think, as long as I can find my webcam lying around, that, and I shave first


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2016)

So, does the video have to be made from scratch or can it include other assets and videos?


----------



## iAqua (Dec 20, 2016)

Oooh, i'll make up a animation for this .


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Dec 20, 2016)

Costello said:


> Content restrictions: no nudity, *violence*, pornography, *anything illegal*, or against regular forum rules.



Well, that gets rid of my idea. I was going to take the _Casino Royale_ torture scene and replace the torturer's face with Costello's avatar and James Bond with a troll asking for Pokemon Sun and Moon roms.


----------



## iAqua (Dec 20, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 20, 2016)

This sounds fun, count me in. :-D, Ill see what I can come up with tonight.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 20, 2016)

i have some questions so.
"No geographical restrictions." it means the winner will receive the Switch in any place from the world?
what is "UTC"?
i need to speak in english? because i don't know how to speak in english only portuguese of brazil, i can even try, it's just for know


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2016)

Devin said:


> (Even if it doesn't qualify, it still goes to show that anyone can take an hour to make something to enter with.) Cheers!



Well it wont qualify, you sure you don't want to trim your entry down and resubmit?


Anyway I will say what I always say during these competitions to everyone, you have until the 24th to make a video, don't rush your entry.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2016)

Also this is a competition thread not a religious debate about the origins of Christmas and so on. Forgive my language but anyone spouting stuff like that in this thread can kindly fuck off, kthnxs.


----------



## Devin (Dec 20, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Well it wont qualify, you sure you don't want to trim your entry down and resubmit?
> 
> 
> Anyway I will say what I always say during these competitions to everyone, you have until the 24th to make a video, don't rush your entry.



Yeah, Youtube is already trimming it to 1 minute on the dot.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 20, 2016)

WHAT? LESS THAN 4 DAYS? COME ON!


Spoiler



That switch is MINE!


----------



## endoverend (Dec 20, 2016)

Deboog said:


> I did something similar 2 years ago.


That entry was dope and had my vote.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's my submission, Merry Tempmas


----------



## Deboog (Dec 20, 2016)

endoverend said:


> That entry was dope and had my vote.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 20, 2016)

*makes video*

1 minute and one second lo-

fuck this shi-


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 20, 2016)

Ah man... I spent an hour recording me making something rather cool... but my PC video recorder recorded nothing but a black screen. Talk about a waste of time!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 20, 2016)

im making the best animation, i hope i win the switch ^^


----------



## frogboy (Dec 21, 2016)

intriguing. 

i'm gonna take a day to record and a day to edit.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 21, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> im making the best animation, i hope i win the switch ^^


Guess I'm not the only one doing an animation c:


----------



## gudenau (Dec 21, 2016)

Darn it make something I can win. :-P

Edit:
I have an idea...

Edit 2:
Working on program for idea. :3


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2016)

when the rules state "no violence" it's just a standard rule thing, dont go making a horror video murdering cats or whatever...
but if you draw coyote falling off a cliff obviously your entry wont be eliminated.

edit: we are considering extending the deadline... stay tuned


----------



## iAqua (Dec 21, 2016)

Costello said:


> when the rules state "no violence" it's just a standard rule thing, dont go making a horror video murdering cats or whatever...
> but if you draw coyote falling off a cliff obviously your entry wont be eliminated.
> 
> edit: we are considering extending the deadline... stay tuned


You should giveaway 1000 switches to whoever has exactly 1,853 posts. Just a suggestion though!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 21, 2016)

Started filming my video, hopefully it turns out okay atleast.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 21, 2016)

I just finished my animation just need to dub ^^


----------



## PrincessTamer (Dec 21, 2016)

Nintendo switch finna be sweet


----------



## gudenau (Dec 21, 2016)

iAqua said:


> You should giveaway 1000 switches to whoever has exactly 1,840 posts. Just a suggestion though!



NOOB. :-P


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 21, 2016)

Costello said:


> when the rules state "no violence" it's just a standard rule thing, dont go making a horror video murdering cats or whatever...
> but if you draw coyote falling off a cliff obviously your entry wont be eliminated.
> edit: we are considering extending the deadline... stay tuned


Good old road-runner , this contest is an awesome idea thank you for doing it. I think that keeping the time frame would be a nice present for Christmas and it should give us less pros a chance


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 21, 2016)

so I finished filming my video, I'm gonna spend a few hours editing it.


----------



## iAqua (Dec 21, 2016)

Better animation from me coming pretty soon, here's a teaser for anyone that actually cares.


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 21, 2016)

Hm... It seems I've found footage from a rare unlicensed NES game!



It seems that the game was originally planned to be a Christmas-themed adventure game based on a character named "Tempy", who was originally planned to star in multiple unlicensed games made by an obscure company that has since gone bankrupt. There is very little proof that the games even exist, let alone cartridges, but I've managed to find some footage from an old video cassette that I had lying around.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 21, 2016)

A gift for Cell9 was found under the Christmas tree. What happens next will shock you.


----------



## iAqua (Dec 21, 2016)

*snip*, mine has no chance.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2016)

Alright, here it is the video you guys have all been waiting for (kidding of cource). Just a quick little video. I wish I could dub this one but my mic was having issues. It's alright none-the less


----------



## Varon12 (Dec 21, 2016)

Huzzah finished mine!

I've always loved those oddball christmas movies like gremlins and die hard


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 21, 2016)

TEMPMAS IS BACK!!


----------



## T-hug (Dec 21, 2016)

Adjusted competition entry deadline in OP.


----------



## ThunderbInazuma (Dec 21, 2016)

Well, I decided to make a video focusing this year important marks on the Nintendo Hacking Scene ( 3DS and WiiU). Even though that NDS Bootstrap isn't 100% functional, I've decided to focus it, because this week it started to booming! Also, I know that this video is very far from being professional, but, what counts is the intention. Merry Tempmas and a Happy 2017 for everyone of GBATEMP:


----------



## Sketchy1 (Dec 21, 2016)

why did this appear when i already hav the money for the switch XD. Just banked up $700 for the switch and a few games


----------



## BLsquared (Dec 21, 2016)

Well. Better get to work. I've got a few, er, ideas.


----------



## endoverend (Dec 21, 2016)

Step it up. These entries suck


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 21, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Step it up. These entries suck


I'm working on it 

==edit==

Well, at least trying...


----------



## Temarile (Dec 21, 2016)

Spoiler: I made dis



https://filetrip.net/dl?VZ05i2gC2V



Well.. Here it is. I had severe issues with exporting/quality, so really sorry for that.


----------



## frogboy (Dec 21, 2016)

welp, here's my entry: "TimE Machine, Please Masquerade As Santa". a silly little tale of a father's love for his son.



it's the first short film i've ever done, so it's probably not oscar-worthy, but i'm happy with how it turned out. good luck to everyone


----------



## gudenau (Dec 22, 2016)

A quick one, a year of the Temp's homepage as the Wayback machine saved it.



No idea why it looks so bad. :-/


----------



## Zero72463 (Dec 22, 2016)

nvm


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 22, 2016)

HERE MY VIDEO
i want to tell a story based on real facts
sorry for the bad quality of audio, i record for the video but i have problems with the files so i needed to record all again and the quality was very bad i m really sorry, and sorry for the bad english too T^T
hope someone enjoy


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Dec 22, 2016)

Ooh, I'm in! Gotta think of something clever...


----------



## gbatempistheworstsiteever (Dec 22, 2016)

https://filetrip.net/videos?sort=popular
Was the top video IRP Sene Songe a tempmas theme originally?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 22, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> HERE MY VIDEO
> i want to tell a story based on real facts
> sorry for the bad quality of audio, i record for the video but i have problems with the files so i needed to record all again and the quality was very bad i m really sorry, and sorry for the bad english too T^T
> hope someone enjoy



That made me chuckle, good job


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 22, 2016)

SWEET! extended deadline! will definately have abit more time to work on this.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 22, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> HERE MY VIDEO
> i want to tell a story based on real facts
> sorry for the bad quality of audio, i record for the video but i have problems with the files so i needed to record all again and the quality was very bad i m really sorry, and sorry for the bad english too T^T
> hope someone enjoy



Well, you win B MO.  I was going to try and learn some basic video editing skills real quick for a submission, but this is exactly the type of short fragmented goofiness that I would've wanted to submit anyway.  Hope you get the Switch!


----------



## BLsquared (Dec 22, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> HERE MY VIDEO
> i want to tell a story based on real facts
> sorry for the bad quality of audio, i record for the video but i have problems with the files so i needed to record all again and the quality was very bad i m really sorry, and sorry for the bad english too T^T
> hope someone enjoy



Wow, nice job! Glad to see someone else thought to do an animation. Now I cannot wait to finish mine!
Plus with the extended deadline I may be able to polish mine up a bit; we'll see. May just go ahead and post it Christmas Eve.


----------



## Boured (Dec 22, 2016)

I regret none of my decisions.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 22, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That made me chuckle, good job





Xzi said:


> Well, you win B MO.  I was going to try and learn some basic video editing skills real quick for a submission, but this is exactly the type of short fragmented goofiness that I would've wanted to submit anyway.  Hope you get the Switch!





BLsquared said:


> Wow, nice job! Glad to see someone else thought to do an animation. Now I cannot wait to finish mine!
> Plus with the extended deadline I may be able to polish mine up a bit; we'll see. May just go ahead and post it Christmas Eve.



Thanks, I thought nobody would like it ^^
just for know, someone understands what i said on the video?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

(googles "how to make a video")


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Dec 22, 2016)

iAqua said:


> You should giveaway 1000 switches to whoever has *the most liked posts by Margen67*.


I fixed that for you.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 22, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> just for know [Just out of curiosity], someone understands what i said on the video?


Yeah, I got what you were trying to say. It was a little broken, but it was perfectly understandable


----------



## BLsquared (Dec 22, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> Thanks, I thought nobody would like it ^^
> just for know, someone understands what i said on the video?


Yeah! I got what you were saying. As TotalInsanity4 said, broken, but still understandable. The animation itself was great though!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 22, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yeah, I got what you were trying to say. It was a little broken, but it was perfectly understandable



Many thanks (for correcting me too ^^), I felt so professional. XD


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 22, 2016)

This is so exciting! I cant wait to upload mine . Since they extended the date til the 31st, I might take a few days to get some details right.


----------



## devnoname120 (Dec 22, 2016)

If I can find some time, I'll work on a little something that you guys might like...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 22, 2016)

aaaaaaaww
If I had known I would have had more time, I would have been nicer in my video.
T^T


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 22, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> aaaaaaaww
> If I had known I would have had more time, I would have been nicer in my video.
> T^T


I actually liked your video a lot, what program do you use to make animations like that?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 22, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> I actually liked your video a lot, what program do you use to make animations like that?


i use adobe flash, but this animation is very simple, i can do much better than that like this.
(i made this animations)


Spoiler: animation test









Spoiler: intro









Spoiler: A BILADA SONICA


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 22, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> i use adobe flash, but this animation is very simple, i can do much better than that like this.
> (i made this animations)
> 
> 
> ...



I've never used flash, I'm using AE to make mine, but boy is it complex.


----------



## BLsquared (Dec 22, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> aaaaaaaww
> If I had known I would have had more time, I would have been nicer in my video.
> T^T


That's kinda how I feel right now; If I had known I would have done a couple of things differently. But ah well! I shall continue down this current track!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 22, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> I've never used flash, I'm using AE to make mine, but boy is it complex.


i want to know how to use after effects


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 22, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> i want to know how to use after effects


Check out videocopilot.net, this is my go to place. They have amazing tutorials from scratch and it's the best site I have found.


----------



## Haymose (Dec 22, 2016)

Here is my submission. Hope people enjoy watching it as much as I did making it. 



Also heres a filetrip in case it gets blocked.
https://filetrip.net/view?OmSqz9c858

Feedback of any kind is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Wii dUde (Dec 22, 2016)

"Have fun making your videos"


----------



## Alph12 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi i am a New member .I,m not sure  what I have to do


----------



## Akira (Dec 23, 2016)

Alph12 said:


> Hi i am a New member .I,m not sure  what I have to do


Uhhm, you have to read the Original Post? XD


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 23, 2016)

Alph12 said:


> Hi i am a New member .I,m not sure  what I have to do


Make a video about Gbatemp and Christmas, cannot be longer than 1 minute.


----------



## CoolSmartMan5678 (Dec 23, 2016)

i hope i win nintendo switch usa english video game system


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 24, 2016)

CoolSmartMan5678 said:


> i hope i win nintendo switch usa english video game system


Best get crackin' then boi


----------



## SantoshShlok (Dec 24, 2016)

can I upload Citra emulator video?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 24, 2016)

Here's my submission. I was planning on spending all of my free time from yesterday until the deadline to work on it, but life had other plans. So, I made it in a day. Could've been better, but I'm actually pretty happy with it. Merry Tempmas, everyone!

EDIT: Oh, and good luck!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 24, 2016)

T-hug said:


> Adjusted competition entry deadline in OP.


since the deadline has been adjusted, are we allowed to change our entry?


----------



## T-hug (Dec 24, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> since the deadline has been adjusted, are we allowed to change our entry?


Yup you can do anything up until we collect them all on the 31st.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2016)

Not an entry but thought I might as well spin off a version as I was sitting in front of the video editing machine anyway, it is a version of the GBA startup logo but saying tempmas instead.


----------



## alex257 (Dec 24, 2016)

so...this is my entry for the competition...hope you guys liked it.it was not as easy as it seems!


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2016)

alex257 said:


> so...this is my entry for the competition...hope you guys liked it.it was not as easy as it seems!



Would have liked it more had it been dark theme.


----------



## alex257 (Dec 24, 2016)

What do you mean exactly? What would you like see changing...maybe i could improve it


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 24, 2016)

Just finished working on this. Be sure to watch it in 4K UHD! I worked hard on this


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2016)

alex257 said:


> What do you mean exactly? What would you like see changing...maybe i could improve it


Do whatever you feel like doing. I was just continuing the running joke around here about how the dark theme ( http://gbatemp.net/account/preferences or at the bottom left of the page) is the superior one.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> Just finished working on this. Be sure to watch it in 4K UHD! I worked hard on this



This entry has already won. 

Competition closed.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2016)

So sorry for the awful quality but it is all I had at the time of recording and I had to pay somebody to do this.

Is the winner chosen by quality of upload or by random. *turns out it is quality*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



p1ngpong said:


> This entry has already won.
> 
> Competition closed.


o ok


----------



## Issac (Dec 25, 2016)

blujay said:


> So sorry for the awful quality but it is all I had at the time of recording and I had to pay somebody to do this.
> 
> Is the winner chosen by quality of upload or by random. *turns out it is quality*
> 
> ...



No no no, 31st of December  that was just a joke (i think)


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi guys, I have worked really hard on this video, it's the first time that I ever do something, "animated,"  like this so please be kind, but the reason that I worked hard on this was because 1, it actually was fun, and 2, I wanted to share that feeling with the rest of you.

It has around 130 assets used and around a total of 250+ layers taking me around 20 hours of work.

Here are a few images of the build process:


Spoiler: Here are a few images of the build process:















And the video is here, enjoy 


Happy holidays everyone and have a happy new year.


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 26, 2016)

Merry Tempmas everyone! These submissions are really good so far and it's clear to me that many of us have put a ton of effort into these videos!  Today I'm ready to throw mine into the mix.  I tried to get this done yesterday (Tempmas eve) but Tempmas day is good as well .

​
Something to note is that this isn't video editing magic, I straight up edited ALttP and recorded the gameplay (in retrospect, it may have been easier just to use video editing!)  The white on the ground is meant to be snow.  This was super fun though, and I'm honestly flirting with the idea of making this an all out playable game (would anybody be interested in a Tempmas themed ALttP?)  There are many more references that I wanted to jam in but the minute long time limit didn't allow for it and I had to scroll through the text pretty fast as-is!


----------



## Deboog (Dec 26, 2016)

Ericzander said:


> Merry Tempmas everyone! These submissions are really good so far and it's clear to me that many of us have put a ton of effort into these videos!  Today I'm ready to throw mine into the mix.  I tried to get this done yesterday (Tempmas eve) but Tempmas day is good as well .


You got my vote.


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 27, 2016)

Ericzander said:


> Something to note is that this isn't video editing magic, I straight up edited ALttP and recorded the gameplay (in retrospect, it may have been easier just to use video editing!)
> 
> (would anybody be interested in a Tempmas themed ALttP?)
> 
> There are many more references that I wanted to jam in but the minute long time limit didn't allow for it and I had to scroll through the text pretty fast as-is!



I dont think that video editing is magic, magic makes it sound like it just apeared out of thin air, or that someone pressed a single button that edited/animated/lighting/tracked/etc. 

I wish I could of had studied to go into the movie business, its something that i'm pasionate about and if you look at movies like transformers (not that i'm a fan, not a great movie either) but there are 3 second scenes that took over 2 months of editing to create. 

The 1 minute time frame was small indeed, i had a lot of things that i wanted to add as well and then had to take out because there was not enough time, and people could not read fast enough. Thus I had to shrink them down to one liners that allowed people yo read them with out pausing the video. But hey, it was fun :-)

I'd actually like to play a tempmass themed zelda, if you ever do build it let me know :-).


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 27, 2016)

Edit: Scratch everything, apparently Pecrow was cheating in the competition so there's no need to be sportsman like.  This is also why we can't have nice things.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

My entry for the Tempmas competition.


Let me know what you guys think. 

I tried to think of what various tempers would be doing for the Holiday season, and decided to make an animation based on that idea. 

I created 27 different animations and squeezed them into a 1 minute video. This took about 40 hours of work as I had to draw and rig 38 tempers, 27 backgrounds, and learn how to use after effects and premiere pro for the first time. I really enjoyed animating you guys, and I hope you enjoy watching my video!


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 27, 2016)

The video looks great!! I guess I can start loosing hope of winning with mine, lol


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> The video logs great!! I guess I can start loosing hope of winning with mine, lol



I liked yours a lot too. The sprite aesthetic with shadows was awesome.

It's all down to the votes of the users. I have a feeling we'll see even more awesome videos enter the fray before the 31st.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 27, 2016)

x65943 said:


> My entry for the Tempmas competition.
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> ...



DAMN SON. Time to throw my project in the trash lmao.


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> DAMN SON. Time to throw my project in the trash lmao.


lol that makes 2 of us. But hey, its great work and that's what this is actually about, sharing the tempmas spirit after all.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 27, 2016)

Im in, might update it but i think its good:


----------



## Akira (Dec 28, 2016)

Here's my entry, titled "The Tempmas Spirit:


----------



## Costello (Dec 28, 2016)

I wonder why we are seeing so many digitally created videos and not camera recordings ? anyone with a mobile phone or a tablet can technically enter


----------



## VashTS (Dec 28, 2016)

Costello said:


> I wonder why we are seeing so many digitally created videos and not camera recordings ? anyone with a mobile phone or a tablet can technically enter



See two posts up  

I was thinking the same, lots of time spent on the PC. shooting video is not easy though!


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 28, 2016)

Costello said:


> I wonder why we are seeing so many digitally created videos and not camera recordings ? anyone with a mobile phone or a tablet can technically enter


Like the guy who made the video where he said, "why do you look like me?" "Because you dont have any friends"... Filming takes a few people, and it's hard. Most of us spend more time with computers than we do with other people.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 28, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> *snip*



Oscar worthy!
Grammy worthy!
Nobel prize material!


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 28, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> Like the guy who made the video where he said, "why do you look like me?" "Because you dont have any friends"... Filming takes a few people, and it's hard. Most of us spend more time with computers than we do with other people.



Though I certainly enjoy shooting with a crew a lot more you can still prop a phone/camera/webcam/whatever up on a shelf, figure out the focus and where the framing is at and talk into it/wave your arms/do a backflip by yourself.


----------



## Haymose (Dec 28, 2016)

I guess filming with an actual camera feels limited and I have a hard time being creative with it.


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 28, 2016)

I agree, and indeed there are a few videos here where they did just that (place a camera on a desk, etc) but actually filming the tempmas video would require quite a lot more planning, preparation, location, etc. Some of us, including myself, are quite shy, so I'd rather do an animation then show up on video, lol.


----------



## Varon12 (Dec 28, 2016)

for me it was the fact of rendering takes ages when using actual footage not to mention syncing audio and requiring atleast 1 other person or a really stable stand in order to shoot footage.


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 28, 2016)

Varon12 said:


> for me it was the fact of rendering takes ages when using actual footage not to mention syncing audio and requiring atleast 1 other person or a really stable stand in order to shoot footage.


I agree here as well, I actually used a very old laptop from 2012 to make this video. Rendering the 1 minute (45mb) file took about half an hour... now imagine footage.


----------



## Wii dUde (Dec 28, 2016)

I need to say hi here before I post or it'll seem like im here just to win. I originally created a digital video but I kinda wanted to practice making a skit, so it'll take some time. I do agree that making a recorded video is pretty hard and the fact some are shy. (I do like the idea of that one guy wearing shades though!) I think I have enough time. The problem for me is my families going to hear what I say and its going to be awkward


----------



## BLsquared (Dec 29, 2016)

Dang. So many good animations.
Well, Since mine still has good progress made, might as well finish it and hope for the best!


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Dec 29, 2016)

This is my entry:


Direct links:
Dailymotion: http://www.dailymotion. com/video/x56qgf3_my-tempmas-2016-entry_fun (remove the space)
Filetrip: https://filetrip.net/dl?V4gP9e2IjQ


----------



## einhuman197 (Dec 29, 2016)

Technicmaster0 said:


> This is my entry:



Post the direct link, my browser doesn't show the video.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 29, 2016)

einhuman197 said:


> Post the direct link, my browser doesn't show the video.



Works for me. What browser are you running?


----------



## einhuman197 (Dec 29, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Works for me. What browser are you running?


Nvm it worked.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Dec 29, 2016)

einhuman197 said:


> Post the direct link, my browser doesn't show the video.


It converts the link directly. You have to remove the space: http://www.dailymotion. com/video/x56qgf3_my-tempmas-2016-entry_fun


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 29, 2016)

I have the perfect video coming up today I think... If I do it will be live and very cringe. We are number one.


----------



## YourNerdyJoe (Dec 30, 2016)

Here's my entry! Looks like I wasn't the only one who thought to make a romhack.


----------



## Coto (Dec 30, 2016)

YourNerdyJoe said:


> Here's my entry! Looks like I wasn't the only one who thought to make a romhack.




Can you modify these last messages after the battle so it says: 

screw you im leaving GBATemp


----------



## x65943 (Dec 30, 2016)

Coto said:


> Can you modify these last messages after the battle so it says:
> 
> screw you im leaving GBATemp



That would be too unrealistic. Such people don't leave gbatemp, but fester.


----------



## Rob Blou (Dec 30, 2016)

Unfortunately, I won't have time to finish my video ... I have a crazy schedule right now but here's a preview of what it would've looked like. All the characters appearance are based on the "Post your picture thread" ... I was almost done with the animation and the script was written but I won't have time to do the voice recordings and finish everything on time. Good luck to all and I wish you a happy new year ... emm Tempmas 

PS: in case you didn't figure it out, the characters are @Costello , @VinsCool , @BORTZ and Angel Densetsu (RIP)


----------



## GamerUnity (Dec 30, 2016)

Lmao, I actually had a bit of trouble with this since Sony Vegas isn't my specialty.

Let's have a Merry Tempmas and hope for the best 2017 won't be disastrous.


----------



## aaronz77 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes, time to put my kid to work!


----------



## Wii dUde (Dec 30, 2016)

"You miss 100% of the shots you don't take" Heres my entry! This is probably the first time I wrote a skit and I have to say some parts make 0 since at all ^^". (It was probably because of the minute limit lol.) However i'm still proud to say I made it . Hint: the clicks are the sound of the 



EDIT:The beginning of the time says 1:01 seconds, then goes to 1:00. Also I remembered it was tempmas so I wore a Christmas hat at the end. Merry Tempmas! (or Tempkah!)


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 31, 2016)

YourNerdyJoe said:


> Here's my entry! Looks like I wasn't the only one who thought to make a romhack.



God I loved that game!  Also your editing made me laugh out loud.


----------



## GalenTheGamer (Dec 31, 2016)

Merry Tempmas! Good thing I Checked the Forums


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 31, 2016)

Cutting it super close but here's my entry!  I had a lot of help from a good friend it was a group effort! I didn't get to do as much though because I was on a add sound and do more of the editing but there wasn't enough time! Big thanks to my friend and hope you guys enjoy! 
EDIT: Thanks to the amazing @x65943 we now have sound effects and music and it looks a bit more smooth with the extra speed! Thanks so much to him! I know this update is a little late so if I can't use it that is fine, but I hope it can squeeze in! Merry tempmas!


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 31, 2016)

Spoiler: Super shitty and super late


----------



## OctogenderIceBadger (Dec 31, 2016)

Costello said:


> View attachment 72835​
> *MERRY TEMPMAS EVERYONE!*
> It's that time of the year again!
> 
> ...



Since Tempmas time is but once a year, I felt like an Octo Ice Badger's adventures would be perfect for such an occasion.
Merry tempmas, y'all!


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 31, 2016)

OctogenderIceBadger said:


> Since Tempmas time is but once a year, I felt like an Octo Ice Badger's adventures would be perfect for such an occasion.
> Merry tempmas, y'all!



Thay free hat thing made me smile, thx for the video it was quite interesting :-)


----------



## OctogenderIceBadger (Dec 31, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> Thay free hat thing made me smile, thx for the video it was quite interesting :-)


Well, it's just a digital free hat, but thank you nonetheless! I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 31, 2016)

This is my Tempmas submission.



...Please be gentle.
By the way, there are 5 Easter Eggs hidden; did you find them all?


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 31, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> This is my Tempmas submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many what does your what have?


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 31, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> How many what does your what have?


You know, hidden nods and references. Some of them are pretty tough to spot, actually.


----------



## BLsquared (Dec 31, 2016)

Finally! Cutting it close, I know.

Was going for a trailer sort of thing; ended up spending about 45 hours on this project! Took longer than expected. The extended due date was much appreciated!
Now to see if the users I based the characters on notice what I did ;P
Merry Tempmas, and may we all have a blessed new year!
-BLsquared


----------



## Fluto (Dec 31, 2016)

Here's my entry, took some time off translating to quickly put this together, enjoy.


> NOTE: This video does not officially represent the quality fan-translation


----------



## Akira (Dec 31, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> You know, hidden nods and references. Some of them are pretty tough to spot, actually.


he's actually refering to the third question lol not about the hidden easter eggs


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 31, 2016)

Akira said:


> he's actually refering to the first question lol not about the hidden easter eggs


Well, then you've got me at a loss, because I only asked the one question. Maybe he misquoted me instead of another post?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 31, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> Well, then you've got me at a loss, because I only asked the one question. Maybe he misquoted me instead of another post?


From the video. He was quoting your video. haha, what a misunderstanding.


----------



## Akira (Dec 31, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> Well, then you've got me at a loss, because I only asked the one question. Maybe he misquoted me instead of another post?


I edited my post, it was the third question


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 31, 2016)

x65943 said:


> From the video. He was quoting your video. haha, what a misunderstanding.


It's baffling how soon I forgot that thing I literally just made.


----------



## wiewiec (Dec 31, 2016)

Here is my submit for competition. It is video game console history in a nutshell  as the best christmas gifts 

Happy New Year


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 31, 2016)

I see the thread is still open, so I still have time to add sound into mine?  @Costello


----------



## x65943 (Dec 31, 2016)

wiewiec said:


> Here is my submit for competition. It is video game console history in a nutshell  as the best christmas gifts
> 
> Happy New Year




No N64, no Sega Saturn?


----------



## Halvorsen (Dec 31, 2016)

Just now finding out about this and I'm stuck at work, yee


----------



## x65943 (Dec 31, 2016)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> Just now finding out about this and I'm stuck at work, yee



GBAtemp at work?  The contest ended about 5 hours ago as well, Noon UTC.


----------



## Halvorsen (Dec 31, 2016)

x65943 said:


> GBAtemp at work?  The contest ended about 5 hours ago as well, Noon UTC.


Bored at break with nothing to do lol, rip me


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 31, 2016)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> Just now finding out about this and I'm stuck at work, yee


It's been on the main page for over a week, lol


----------



## Halvorsen (Dec 31, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> It's been on the main page for over a week, lol


I have my subforums bookmarked, I don't go on the main page too often :/


----------



## wiewiec (Dec 31, 2016)

x65943 said:


> No N64, no Sega Saturn?


I do not like saturn 
By the way, 1 minute is too short

Oh shit really i forgot N64, maybe it lost during my renders/photoshop/illustrator work


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 31, 2016)

x65943 said:


> GBAtemp at work?  The contest ended about 5 hours ago as well, Noon UTC.


But I mean the thread's open. I'm gonna make a last minute edit and update my post. I hope it'll still be valid. If not I guess using my original thing which I did post in time would be cool.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 31, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> But I mean the thread's open. I'm gonna make a last minute edit and update my post. I hope it'll still be valid. If not I guess using my original thing which I did post in time would be cool.



Only 6 1/2 hours late 

Kidding aside, I loved your entry - and even if it doesn't get accepted with the sound, it deserves to have sound added. The sound effects will really make it come alive.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 31, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Only 6 1/2 hours late
> 
> Kidding aside, I loved your entry - and even if it doesn't get accepted with the sound, it deserves to have sound added. The sound effects will really make it come alive.


Yep, thanks!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 31, 2016)

Updated my post. Thanks to @x65943 for the amazing act of kindness  I hope the update can stay >,<


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Halvorsen (Jan 1, 2017)

If I were to make a video, it would be from Fire Emblem Fates, and Aqua singing the second part of Lost in Thoughts, lol, based on the 3DS cutscenes


Embrace the dark (holds up the GBATemp logo and Tempstyle Dark)

You call a home (clicks on bookmark tab)

Gaze upon an empty white throne (DMCA letters stacking up from Nintendo)

A legacy of lies (KERNAL27HAX GUISE)

A familiar disguise (random usernames and avatars)

Sing with me a song of conquest and fate (3DS destined to be hacked)

The black pillar cracks beneath its weight (Nintendo's own security causing arm9loaderhax to exist)

Night breaks through the day (After all this time hacking becomes widespread)

Hard as a stone (unpatchable)

Lost in thoughts all alone 

Now just think of that in video form with Aqua's amazing dancing lmao

Meant to be more of a comedy than anything haha


----------



## Halvorsen (Jan 1, 2017)

If I were to make a video, it would be from Fire Emblem Fates, and Aqua singing the second part of Lost in Thoughts, lol, based on the 3DS cutscenes


Embrace the dark (holds up the GBATemp logo and Tempstyle Dark)

You call a home (clicks on bookmark tab)

Gaze upon an empty white throne (DMCA letters stacking up from Nintendo)

A legacy of lies (KERNAL27HAX GUISE)

A familiar disguise (random usernames and avatars)

Sing with me a song of conquest and fate (3DS destined to be hacked)

The black pillar cracks beneath its weight (Nintendo's own security causing arm9loaderhax to exist)

Night breaks through the day (After all this time hacking becomes widespread)

Hard as a stone (unpatchable)

Lost in thoughts all alone

And then Garon's increasing groans of discomfort would be Nintendo




Now just think of that in video form with Aqua's amazing dancing lmao

Meant to be more of a comedy than anything haha

EDIT: would be from this video 

The second/fourth clip btw


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 10, 2017)

OctogenderIceBadger said:


> Since Tempmas time is but once a year, I felt like an Octo Ice Badger's adventures would be perfect for such an occasion.
> Merry tempmas, y'all!



I love seeing everyone animated, I got my own scene with @DinohScene !


----------

